# care - sheffield



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

i just wondered if anyone knows if care in sheffield accept lesbian couples.  we are currently @ lwc, harley st and although we are happy with the treatment, we have been struggling with the journey and additional expense of the train fares at short notice.  We have 2 little frosties @ lwc but after that i would like to try somewhere neare.  Anyone got any ideas?  

thanks in anticipation
amyclare x


----------



## janeandadam (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi amyclare

Can't say I know the answer to your question but I'm concious that there's been many reads of your post but no replies for you 

Just wanted to add some support by suggesting what someone suggested to us re our situation: You could always e-mail or phone the clinic (annonomously if that's better) to suss out what their policy may be.

Can totally sympathise with you re the travelling issues.  We're based in South Yorkshire but have chosen to use LWC Darlington due to our preference for their staff and friendliness - of course it's a way to travel but hopefully worth it 

Anyhoo, hope you find the answer and success you need very soon

take care and   

Jane
x


----------



## evelet (Sep 27, 2005)

we used care in nottingham and they were fantastic - totally fine with us being lesbians etc. 

@ Jane and Adam - where are you based? We are in S****horpe


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Care in Manchester were fab with us although we never got round to using them..think we will be again soon though... I would assume that all Care clinics have the same policys

Good luck with it all

em


----------



## janeandadam (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi evelet

We're just outside of Sheffield - North of.  Interesting to see that you used LWC too for your first success - many congrats on your success in Notts.  Hope to be joing the ranks of happy BFP's in the not too distant future ourselves - though we are trying to see if we can try natural IVF, i.e. without drugs, first so may reduce our chances of sucess first time around somewhat but we'll see


----------

